# Newbie wanting to to become a better rider.



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

I have been biking since I was young but never took it very seriously. My longest ride is probably around 35 miles or so with my parents, who are very into biking. I picked up a new bike about 2 weeks ago for commuting to school and have been riding at least 20 miles a day. I live in Providence, Rhode Island and I have been able to do every hill I have encountered without walking to bike. I have a Bianchi Volpe as my commuter bike and I will be buying a Cannondale Six 5 next week. My goals are to do 100 mile rides , race, and not get winded on steep hills. I am 20 5' 9" and weigh around 145. I have been told by a worker at my lbs that I have very strong legs and accelerate very quickly, he said every bike I test road I made fly. What would be some good things to do, and could someone just getting into being a cyclist become a racer?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

My 2 cents you are built to be a strong climber at 145. You sound like you are off to a good start keep it up and keep bumping your rides up weekly by 10%.


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks. I was thinking next week to bump my daily rides to around 30 or so and longer on the weekends. What would be a good distance to aim for in order to keep working my body. I am in good shape and have an athletic build. I used to play soccer, tennis and I skateboard. My goal is to be able to race for a local team or to be good enough to start my own at my school. Is just biking enough training or should I also be hitting the gym?


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

For me it's Road work 4 days a week during racing season with weights two days. I also do core workouts 2 days a week a stronger core is a real plus. You sound like you are really doing it right keep pushing yourself a little bit every week. Also do some group rides this will really show you where you are.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Step 1. Join a local team. This will get you connected with where and when the good rides are, how to ride in a pack, where to find race info, various race tactics, most likely a decent discount at your LBS, etc. 

Step 2. Get a bike that FITS. The nicest gear on the market won't work unless you get the right size. Avoid LBSs that size you to what they have in stock and not your true size. I'd also recommend getting the full fit as soon as you can. It'll make you faster and you'll ride a lot more comfortably.

Step 3. Get yourself a good computer that gives you speed and cadence. Being able to ride at your ideal cadence will help you be as fast as possible. Bonus if you can get a cycling computer that also monitors your heart rate. 

Step 4. When the riding season is over, get a decent trainer and some nice interval DVDs. Friel's training bible would be a nice training book. 

Step 5. Be sure to have fun the entire time! Cycling is awesome because you can usually do it as much as your free time allows and who objects to going fast?


----------



## lovetranquillity (Jun 13, 2009)

Spade2you thanks for the advice. I understand the whole thing behind fitting and that fit is the most important thing. My local bike shop took all my measurements and fit my last bike and they are fitting me to the new bike I am getting for free. They are nice guys that are looking for my best interest and know what they are talking about. I just found out one of my friends is an avid biker so we will go on long rides. I am pretty sure he is a better rider than me considering he has been doing it longer and seems pretty into it. Once I get used to my new bike I will probably go to my lbs to find out about their group rides. I will bump up my daily rides by about 10 miles a week until I get to about 60 miles a day.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

Best way to get better is to ride with people who are great riders who make you die trying to keep up. Just make sure you take plenty of time off to recover or you'll do more harm than good.
I liked reading the book Serious Cycling and learned a bit about planning ahead. Set up a plan on how to train in a way that fits your current condition and will get you the best results without burning out.


----------



## jrabbito (Nov 23, 2008)

Take time and also educate yourself...Joe Friel's "Cycling Bible" has transformed me as of late and really put me on the right track....great read.

Also remember nutrition/sleep is just as important for performance and recovery...look up Brendan Braziers guides. He has some good insight into nutrition. (http://sequelnaturals.com/en/vega/resources/video-clips)

Good riding

J


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

lovetranquillity said:


> What would be some good things to do, and could someone just getting into being a cyclist become a racer?


Definitely.

Ride lots, join a club, enter a race or two (time trials are a good place to start for a novice) and make sure you keep having fun. Did I say ride lots? Don't go bezerk right from the outset - gradually build up how much you do, and try to ride at least 4 times per week, 5 is better.

After doing that and you have definitely got the bug, then a little more thought about what you'd like to aim for, maybe pick an event (doesn't have to be a race, could be a sportive, a club tour or it could be a race) and with a goal in mind, set about some training to get you in good shape.

If you want specifics, then have a look at our training plans but for now, I'd just ride lots and enjoy it.


----------

